# SR or RB



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Well after reading the sticky I got lost... The possibilities could be endless with a RB20 BUT is the SR20(t) easier. From what that tells me is that I can pretty much be better off with less money with the RB. What do yall think I should do? RB20DET or SR20DET??? I want to spend around 10-15k on my engine. (I havent got it yet, planning for when I do....) It may be either a B14 200sx or a 91-94 240sx fastback or coupe it doesnt matter. I know that the swap will be harder in the 200... HELP!!!!

JDM


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't matter you choose with 10k-15k at ur dispossal then u can make anything fast... plus it's not what we want its what you want they are both good engines what it really comes down to is what do you want. but me i would get the SR20DET


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

What would be easier? Im sure the SR would but if I could get a rb20det in my bay then I would love to do that. Where would I go to find good engine prices and swap parts. Also would it be better to do it myself or what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

if you have that much cash, go with an rb25.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

See thats the thing... Could I get more power out of a RB20 or a SR20? And with how much work will I have to put into it to make this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?threadid=10778

voila


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

The SR would probably make more power than the RB20, but the RB25 would be easier to make more power than the SR20. Hell, if I had 10-15k I would go with the RB26 and go with a big single and RB25 tranny. That's the easiest way to get huge power!


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

i was wondering how much would an RB25DET front clip go for. also ..... correct me if im wrong.... if u go with the nissan engine code naming......isnt an RB25DET a 2.5 liter (ex..SR20 2 liter, VG30DETT 3 liter....etc.).. but i am seriously wanting an RB swap after reading all the posts on this subject...either way...240's have some of the tightest swaps though....nissan all the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

Aight Im a little new to the RB series swaps too but Technical Power Automotive (tpautomotive.com) has them for 3900 on special order, you would be just better off talking to someone that could import one for a LOT cheaper than that on the boards... Yes you are right on the naming part of the coding...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

http://www.240skyline.nissanpower.com 

http://www.afterdarktuning.com/ 

they got the best prices


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks for ur help guys.....im gunna look into those really soon... also..... do u know where i could get the directions for the drop? that would be lots of help...im in competion with one of my friends...he has a MkIII supra and he is gunna put in a 1JZ-GTE in it......who do u guys think will be faster if drop in the RB25DET?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

the RB will be faster. it puts about 250 to the ground the 1JZ puts near {probably a lil' more} but you're car almost weighs 1000lbs less


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

The RB20DET will put more power down than the SR20 (albeit, not a whole LOT more), and the RB25DET absolutely stomps it. I'd go with the RB25; that's what I'm planning for my 240SX as soon as my money shit gets straightened out. 

Plus, imagine what you could sell the car for when you tell people what you have under the hood. 

OMG OMG SKYLINE ENGIN!!!!!!!!1!!1! THSI CAR IS GAWD!!!!!1111!!1!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

eh yo, if you have any question regarding rb swaps or want an rb motor, i'd say the best person to go with is this guy named Cameron up in Washington state. his email is [email protected]. he's all about tuning, not like some of the bigger companies who'd rather have your money. here's his webpage for more info http://240Skyline.nissanpower.com. jus tell em robert from cali refered you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

well, I'm convinced. I'm goin RB25DET instead of SR20, now.     

and hmmm, I just happen to live in Washington state, too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems to me u needa do more reasearch u switch ur mind on engines like nothing...

R25DET is a bad displacement for a straight 6 almost around .4 liters per cyclinder... the SR20det is a inline 4 and would have .5 displacement... just anohter fact u probably didn't think of... u guys needa do some research before u thorw down the wads of cash... and for those who have go for it


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I am aware of that. It can also be bored, which is an option I am going to look into. I have been reading all over these boards for the last few days. I had not heard about the RB25DET before I came here, nor had I done any research on the SR. I am relieved that there is another option. It's not like I was all gungho about the SR, and just changed my mind. It was just the only option I had heard about. I don' t particularly want to do a swap which every dude and his mother has done. SRs, IMO, are becoming "old hat." I just knew I didn't want to turbo the KA.

The RB swap is not anymore expensive than the SR swap. Plus, night lives quite close to me, and my brother lives within 20 miles of him, so I can utilize his expertise quite easily. I am single, and can afford to spend a load on my car (with no downpayment, I just finished paying my '96 off in 5 months), and am extremely interested in learning more about this hobby. I have not committed to anything yet, I merely wanted to express how impressed I am by the RB motor so far. I have a friend who has an 11.4 second Talon (w/o NOS) who I am going to discuss this with too, as well as having him check out these boards and Night's website. 

Although I may buy the clip soon, it will be a while before it goes in as I want to have my other car running while I'm working on the 240. In the meantime, of course, I will do more research, and if I change my mind I can always sell the clip, perhaps even at a profit. 

I don't jump into things blindly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *seems to me u needa do more reasearch u switch ur mind on engines like nothing...
> 
> R25DET is a bad displacement for a straight 6 almost around .4 liters per cyclinder... the SR20det is a inline 4 and would have .5 displacement... just anohter fact u probably didn't think of... u guys needa do some research before u thorw down the wads of cash... and for those who have go for it *


And this matters WHY? Displacement per cylinder doesn't matter a single bit. A lot of the most powerful engines have higher numbers of cylinders and low displacement. I.e., the Ferrari 360 Modena. 8 cylinders, 3.6L, making .45L per cylinder. F1 cars, IIRC, use 3L V10s. The Toyota 1JZ-GTTE is a straight 6, the precedent to the 2JZ-GTE, and it's only 2.5L, just like the RB25. All of these engines make amazing power.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

F1 engines run at turbine speeds they should be exempt it DOES matter on displacement why do you think the 5.0 mustang is at the top of its classs


less lubrication to the pistons... if displacment doesn't matter then why don't we go off and put a v8 engine in my car and let it have a 1L displacement then we will see how it last and how good it will be. sure it will be awesome a v8 with just 1L of displacement man that will make the engine so light and fast 


*the more the marrier* 
but wut would i know


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

In a way both of you are right, you can get alot of power from an engine with large displacement, but you also have to factor int he design of an engine. If an engine has an efficent and strong design and internals, no matter how big the displacement it can create a serious amount of power. Example, Drift you said the RB25 is bad because if its displacement, lets use the same series of engines and go to the Rb26dett, That engine has been proven to go beyond 1000hp numerous times. The sr yeah has digger displacement per cylinder but how many SR;s do you know of if any that go beyond even 900. So what it really comes down to is taste and time. If you like the scream of a 4 and aren't looking to do that difficult of a swap go with the SR, if you like the roar of the straight 6 and are looking for alittle more of a challenge. Take on the RB. I don't think anyone in this forum is really out to create a 800+ hp monster. And it was great of Night to introduce an alternative for us besides the SR. But all it really comes down to is money time and taste.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Engines with small displacement per cylinder don't have to be unreliable. RB-series engines make great power and will last just as long as most engines with similar power outputs. Same with the 1JZ.


----------

